# Tower garden



## rokboxer (Jan 13, 2014)

Do any of you have experience with the tower garden? https://www.towergarden.com It uses a new state-of-the-art vertical aeroponic growing system. Revolutionary way of fertilizing. Thoughts...?


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

Somewhere in the past few weeks I saw a less expensive version with successively smaller plant pots stacked (after filling with dirt) on top of one another and planted around the outside edge of each tier. It was being used for plants such as strawberries, vine tomatoes and other plants that would trail down the outside of the pots.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't know about something like that - maybe for someone who lives in a tiny apartment in the city, but, for those of us in the country, doing things the natural way is a great choice.

Now - if that was being used with grow-lights and such in the basement to grow your own herbal remedies, it might be a way to stay under the radar.


----------

